# Springer Spaniel



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey any Springer guys out there? I have a friend looking for a breeder. Wants to look at some lines and see about getting a pup. Thanks Vic


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Hey any Springer guys out there? I have a friend looking for a breeder. Wants to look at some lines and see about getting a pup. Thanks Vic


I know a breeder that just had a large litter. In fact, I think he has two litters.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Can I get his info?


----------



## krewlew (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello,
If you are still interested in a springer puppy, we have some still available. They will be ready to go to a good home next weekend. We live in Idaho Falls. Our e-mail is: [email protected] if you would like some more information.
Thank you,
Monica


----------

